# make a shortcut for shutdown and restart........



## Roshith (Nov 28, 2004)

Heres how u can create icons to shutdown and restart on your desktop.

Right click on the desktop..select "new"...then click on "shortcut"......n in the dialog box that 

comes type "shutdown -s" and "shutdown -r" to create icons to "shutdown" and restart 

"respectively".

And once u have created icons....u can also assign shortcut keys so that u can shutdown and 

restart easily.

Well...i know this is a really beginner type of tip....but i guess by posting here.....it might 

help someone...

well...i also have a question regarding this shortcut...whenever i click on it...theres a 30 

second delay before it shuts down or restarts.......any way i can remove this???


----------



## Roshith (Nov 28, 2004)

guess no one found this top useful...............lol....


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy

Have you tried the shutdown on XP?

It only shuts down windows but not your computer...

Have a look here...
http://aumha.org/win5/a/shutcut.php

buck


----------



## Roshith (Nov 28, 2004)

well......this shorcut shuts down my system,........not just windows


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Ro****h said:


> well......this shorcut shuts down my system,........not just windows


From XP or ME

From XP I still have to push the power button


----------



## somefellow (Nov 27, 2004)

Ro****h , nice tip ...thanks.


----------



## Roshith (Nov 28, 2004)

it shuts down in XP for me.....

i dont need to push the power button


----------



## Roshith (Nov 28, 2004)

your welcome somefellow.....
glad to know u found it useful..........


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Ro****h said:


> it shuts down in XP for me.....
> 
> i dont need to push the power button


very interesting...first I have heard of that working

Most XP machines go only as far as the "it's safe to shutdown your computer" screen, then you have to push the power button


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Pretty cool. Mine also shuts down the power too when I go to start/shutdown. I'm thinking i'll probably do that, then rename them 'shutdown' and 'restart', then stick both in my C:\WINDOWS folder. That way I can press Logo+R to get to the run box, then type shutdown to shutdown or restart to reboot

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Big-K said:


> I'm thinking i'll probably do that, then rename them 'shutdown' and 'restart', then stick both in my C:\WINDOWS folder. That way I can press Logo+R to get to the run box, then type shutdown to shutdown or restart to reboot
> 
> Thanks for the tip.


Why 
Start> turn off computer... not quick enough... 

buck


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

No...no its not. I feel the need for speed.


----------



## Roshith (Nov 28, 2004)

another one of my friends systems also shuts down completely............while some other friiends' systems dont shut down completely


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

All I have to do to close down and turn off the computer in one action is to briefly press the power button. This is set in the control panel


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Check these out:

http://www.onecomputerguy.com/desktop.htm#logoff_icon

:up:


----------



## _blitZkRiEG_ (Jan 14, 2005)

i used to have this problem too, i just ran Scan disk and it fixed it...


----------



## Roshith (Nov 28, 2004)

erm....its been a while since i have been to this thread...what problem were you talking about biltzkreig???


----------



## gdlong (Jan 13, 2005)

I just found your tip and have made the shortcuts. I did not know this could be done. This shows that people can learn something new all the time.
Thank you


----------



## Roshith (Nov 28, 2004)

thanks for the compliments gdlong.....thats the reason i posted it........figured at least one person mite benefit


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep, another computer shortcut........
Shut down your computer in One second (well..umm don't time it)
(most current Windows versions)

Press the Windows key, release, and then press the "U" key twice. Windows will automatically shut down. Don't forget to save any files you're working on when you try this tip or you'll lose them


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Good one Kenny,

In WinMe it brought up my shutdown menu with one press on u or U. :up:


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

aarhus2004,
Thanks. Most folks are impress or they freakout, when U do this keyboard shortcut on their computer.....


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Kenny.

Why not start a 'Keyboard - Tips and Tricks' thread. It would be a good/useful one I reckon.


----------



## Roshith (Nov 28, 2004)

nice tip kenny....
thx....


----------



## robertaussie (Apr 6, 2005)

to make you computer shutdown or restart without the timer use the following commands in the shortcut shutdown.exe -s -t 0 that is a zero ont a naught and for the restart use shutdown.exe -r -f -t 00

that will shut down and restart with out the timmer...


----------



## Roshith (Nov 28, 2004)

Nice tip robertaussie.....Thanks..


----------



## justfoo (Dec 31, 2004)

Thanks Ro****h,
Here is what I put in the Target line:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\SHUTDOWN.EXE -s -t 2 -c "Say Goodnight Ethel!"

the minus t 2 makes it wait 2 seconds to shutdown,
the -c is so you can say something happy in a popup before the computer shuts down.

and in the Start in line I put:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32

This shuts down my laptop completely, and works for others I've given the shortcut to.
All are window XP users.
I like the idea that I can now put a restart icon on my desktop too thanks to your tip!

Thanks for posting it Roshish, and by the way the reason I use this shortcut is because I hate having to click so many buttons just to shutdown my pc.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

robertaussie said:


> to make you computer shutdown or restart without the timer use the following commands in the shortcut shutdown.exe -s -t 0 that is a zero ont a naught and for the restart use shutdown.exe -r -f -t 00
> 
> that will shut down and restart with out the timmer...


did you read the first page of this thread...?

http://aumha.org/win5/a/shutcut.php

buck


----------



## ddockstader (Oct 21, 2004)

The parameter you are looking for to speed up the shutdown is:

-t 01

That gives you a 1 second delay for the shutdown. Also, to shutdown the computer, you use the -s parameter. So the whole thing is:

C:\WINDOWS\system32\shutdown.exe -s -t 01

Works like a charm. Hook it to a shortcut and you can shutdown the computer in a couple of seconds.


----------



## bkpeck (Jan 6, 2005)

Love this tip...use it all the time


----------

